# Finnish Military Bicycles



## milbicycleman (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on Finnish Military Bicycles? I know they were in use from wwii all the way to the late 90's.


----------



## 42 Columbia MG (Jul 9, 2012)

*I have a Finnish Army bicycle*

I believe it is a Tunturi or Monark -- it is unbadged -- and dates from WWII. It was rebuilt and upgraded in 1974 but it has details like the hole in the rear fender for the original WWII German-style rear reflector. Everything is original. The rear plate identifies the bicycle as belonging to the Porin Prikaati or Pori Brigade which dates to the 1600s. The Pori Brigade, which ultimately forms the Readiness Brigade of the Western Command, is the Training Center for the Army and the Finnish Rapid Deployment Force (FRDF).













I'd like to learn more about my particular bicycle but haven't come across much relevant information. There are a few other Finnish Army bicycle owners that I know of but they are not nearly as numerous as Swiss Army bicycle owners.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Jerry,
Thanks for the information, I have a Tunturi made bike and it is all original. I ended up winning a silver award at the national mvpa in Dayton Ohio with it. 




Alexander


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Finnish Army utilized bicycles extensively during the Continuation War and Lapland War. It is widely acknowledged that cycling is one of the best ways for people to achieve good health and fitness. People who cycle regularly live longer than those who do not and lead healthier lives.


----------



## milbicycleman (Sep 9, 2012)

I have read that on a number of Finnish history websites. It would be interesting to know how the bikes were used later on because the Finnish military sold them all off in 1999.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 14, 2012)

*?*

I have a Wartime Finish bicycle too...


----------



## milbicycleman (Sep 16, 2012)

That looks like a wartime BSA, but I don't think your bike is Finnish military. The "finish" on your bike is one "n" whereas "Finnish" is two "n"s. It looks like a cool bike.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 17, 2012)

*!*

It's what passes for 'humour' here in jolly olde england. 

Our country runs on puns


----------



## milbicycleman (Sep 18, 2012)

I understand now.


----------

